
Botpress Server (v11) – A Chatbot Maker and Bot Development Framework - pestkranker
https://botpress.io/
======
pestkranker
FROM THE WEBSITE:

What's new in Botpress Server There are 4 major differences between Botpress X
(10.x) and Botpress Server (11.x).

\- v11 is not an NPM library anymore – it is a standalone application. We
distribute binaries of v11 for OSX, Windows, Linux and Docker on a daily
basis.

\- v11 now supports multiple bots natively – thus the naming of Botpress
Server.

\- v11 is a complete backend rewrite to TypeScript. We have made significant
architectural changes that are not backward-compatible.

\- We introduced our first version of Botpress Native NLU

